# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Përse Turqit na quajtën Arnaut?

## ALBA

Kam degjuar qe dhe sot Turqit ne therasin Arnaut.Ckan dash te tregujn me kete fjale???Di ndonje nga besimtaret te pergjigjet.?

----------


## ALBA

Po habitem si nuk e dini ket fjale ??

----------


## islamway

pse nuk pyesni me mire turqit, ne perendim ka shume te tille
keshtu  kursen dhe kohen

----------


## xxxbledixxx

e pyeta nje turk qe ka dyqanin pak metra nga shpia ime dhe me tha se do te thote ---shqiptar---

e pyeta se cfare do te thote specifikisht ajo fjale, po se ca po donte te me thoshte se mora vesh se anglishtja e tij te bente per te vjelle!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Arnaut, ne pergjithesi mendohet se eshte nje version shqiptimi i fjales Alban, Arberi....., dmth nje version fonetik Arb(n)an, me -"ut"- qe eshte nje prapashtese e turkut.

Gjithsesi, une kam degjuar, por nuk e di te sakte, se arnaut, ne arabisht do te thote, "ata qe su kthyen" (le ta vertetoje ndonje qe di arabisht), edhe me kete shpesh here eshte munduar te shpjegohet teoria se albanet e Armenise qe u shperngulen ne Shqiperi, u quajten prej turqve arnaut, pasi ata e dinin se shqiptaret jane "ata qe su kthyen me ne Armeni", por ndenjen ne Shqiperi.

Une jam vetem duke sjelle mendime....

----------


## illiriani

ARNAUT-ARBAN-ARBEROR-ARVANIT

----------


## Pedro

E para e punes kjo nuk ka te beje aspak me besimtaret, por me historianet dhe filologet.

Me sa e di une fjala "arnaut" eshte deformim i fjales "Arvanut", e cila vjen nga emertimi grek Arvanitas per Arbanet. Kete emertim turqit e futen ne fjalorin e tyre pasi kontakte e para me shqiptaret ata i paten me arvanitasit e Greqise.

Ky eshte deri me sot varianti legal i njohur nga rrethet akademike.

----------


## DjaliNgaIshulli

Jam dakort me ty Pedro!

Sa per Klodin, nuk e di se ku e ka gjetur ate teori, por une njoh disa armene dhe mund te them me siguri se as gjuha dhe as kultura e tyre nuk kane asgje te perbashket me tonat. Dhe nuk ka ndodhur ndonjehere qe armenet te jene shperngulur ne token ku jetojme ne sot (gje qe e pranojne dhe ata vete).  

Dua te theksoj prova me e pakundershtueshme qe verteton lashtesine e shqiptareve eshte gjuha. Gjuha shqipe eshte nje nga gjuhet me te vjetra dhe nuk ka asgje te perbashket me asnje gjuhe tjeter sado e lashte qofte ajo.

Prandaj Klodi te rekomandoj qe te mos lexosh site te cilat edhe pse shkruajne shqip, jane te financuara nga greket ose serbet dhe mundohen qe te shtremberojne faktet historike dhe te keqinformojne kedo qe te munden.

----------


## Seminarist

Djali nga ishulli!

A di ti te besh dallim ne shprehjet "kam degjuar, edhe nuk e di te sigurte se ku e ka burimin" me ato qe ti thua se une po sillkam teori? Apo se ke kete aftesi psiqike?

Pastaj kush je ti qe po na tregoke menyte se cfare duhet te lexojme e cfare jo? 

Kaq me lejohet te te them, se do te kisha thene edhe ca gjera me shume qe i meriton.

*****
Po cfare diskutantesh jeni nje here: Nuk ju ka therriturr njeri te jeni dakort me kete (Pedro ps) apo ate, se nuk eshte as votim e as sondazh, o ishulliiii

por te japesh mendimin tend pa fut hundet e palara kudo!

----------


## INDRITI

Fillimisht perfitoj nga rasti t'ju pershendes te gjitheve.
fjala ARNAUT nuk ka kuptyim ne gjuhen arabe madje asnje arab nuk te njeh me kete emer.
Kjo eshtye fjale turke qe do te thote"i vendosur" gjithashtu ka kuptim edhe i'Pakthyeshem" dhe kete titull shqipetaret e kane marre pas nje lufte qe kane bere ne jemen ku ushtrite osmane nuk munden te futen dot pa ndihmen e shqipetareve.
pra Arnaut= njeri i vendosur dhe i pakthyeshem tamam si ne.
nuk e di nese jeni te ketij mendimi edhe ju.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

INDRIT, shqiptaret ne kohen e osmaneve karakterizoheshin per vendosshmeri dhe kombetarizem.

Fjala Arnaut, eshte vetem nje variant i fjales Arvanit, dhe nuk eshte aspak fyese sic lihet te kuptohet. Une turqishten e njof shume mire, dhe fjala Arnaut nuk ka asnje kuptim nga ato qe cek ti me larte.

Nese na kane menduar si te pakthyeshem e te vendosur, s'do te thote se na kane quajtur Arnaut per kete arsye.

Ata i kane quajtur tjere njerez te vendosur e te pakthyeshem Arnaut, sepse ne ishim populli i pare qe me sukses ju kundervu atyre. 

shembull:  "Eshte kokeforte si Arnaut dreqi!"

Ata edhe sot neve na mendojne si njerez te vendosur e te drejte, sepse gojedhana ate e thote. Kur thua ne Turqi "Ben Arnaut'um" ose "Une jam shqiptar" te shofin si te jesh dic me i madh e me i forte se ta.

dmth, Arnaut = Arvanit = pjesetar kombi = Arnavutluk (Shqiperia).

e fjala Arnaut = emertim gjeografik dhe i nje kombi te caktuar ne fjalorin turk.

Pershendetje!

----------


## dordi1

perse duhet me vra mendjen se si na kane quajtur turqit ne.nje gje duhet me dite qe ne ata i kemi prite me shpate...
e sa per ata qe kane iluzione dua tiu kujtoj KADARE ; ura me tri harqe tregon se sa jemi ne te lidhur me turqit, qe ne radhe te pare nuk egzistojne si komb por si bashkim fisesh te ndyshme.kur kam takuar ne U.S.A. turq me ka ardhur turp te kujtoj se kush na paska sunduar per 5 shekuj.
ne kulmin e fuqise se saj, perandoria otomane qeverisej nga shqiptare, hebrej dhe greke, nga te cilet perfitoi jashte mase.
qe nje bir shqiptari i lindur ne SELANIK, qe e prezantoi me modernizmin e shekullit te 20.
mbesa e ISMAIL  VLORES, NERMIN VLORA , ka botuar librin SHQIPJA , GJUHA  E GJALLE qe spjegon vazhdimesine e gjuhes sone qe nga koha e PELLAZGO-ETRUSKEVE ne menyre ekskluzive.nuk njihet deri me sot trashegimi me e lashte...


doni me per belulin...


shnet

----------


## Nuh Musa

asd, kete e verej edhe une ketu ne vjene, pasiqe kam pune ne perditshmeri me shume njerez te kombeve te ndryshme, sidomos ish jugoslav dhe turq, verej tek turket nje respekt te jashtzakonshem. Edhe ne shkolle kur isha turqit ju bashkangjiteshin cdohere shqiptareve. Ki respekt eshte i thelluar edhe ne traditen turke, ku si duket kultivohet edhe ne ditet e sodit.

Flm

----------


## terbuni

Me sa di une emertimi Arnaut eshte nje turqizim i fjales Arvanit(Arbanit,pasi dihet qe Grekerit c'do fjale te huaj qe ka brenda germen "b" e shqiptojne "v")Pra ,emertimi Arnaut nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje evolim ne turqisht i fjales arbane qe sic dihet vetequheshin banoret e Ilirise.(are-ban.Ai qe ben aren).Sepse dihet qe arberit merreshin me shume me punimin e tokes sesa me tregetine sic merreshin popujt e tjere te vendeve per rreth.
Dhe si perfundim nuk duhet konsideruar aspak si fyese.

----------


## Acayipadam

Kam lexuar para ca kohesh ne nje liber te nje studiuesi qe kishte kaluar nje pjese te mire te jetes se tij ne Turqi ne lidhje me kuptimin e kesaj fjale. Shkrimtari, duke u bazuar ne shpjegimin e nje profesori te njohur turk, jepte te njejtin shpjegim siç e ka dhene edhe INDRITI me lart.

----------


## besian

Terbuni e ka gjetur mirë se fjala greke  është, në të vërtetë, një formë greqizuese e fjalës shqipe , kurse forma turke  është një formë metatetike e saj v - n > n- v.  Pse, pastaj,  'shqiptar', pas ndërrimit v - n > n - v e jo . Arsyeja është te harmonia vokalike e gjuhës turke, e cila pas zanores /a/ lejon të vij vetëm një zanore e shkallës së ultë: a, I (lexo ë), u.  'Shqipëria' është një zgjerim i kësaj teme me prapashtesën shumë prodhimtare turke -lluk/-llëk/-lik/lyk (khs.  'sy' , por gözlük 'syze',  'i fëlliqtë', por  'fëlliqësi). -çe është prapashtesë e krijimit të ndajfoljeve, prandaj  'shqip' (khs. labçe dhe le ta krijojmë një fjalë të pastër iliriane - forumçe).

----------


## Lela01

Pse lodheni kot o shqiptare.... ça na intereson ne si na quajne te tjeret mjafton qe ne veten e quajme shqiptare dhe kaq. 
Ne fund te fundit ato na quajne arnaut sepse ashtu kane gjuhen e tyre si ne tonen...

----------


## besian

Paj, nuk e ke keq. Shqiptarët nuk është mirë të lodhen, as për veten, e lëre më për të tjerët!!!

----------


## raku

bota na quan albanian dhe kjo eshte e rendesishme.

----------


## besian

Kurse ne, për veten, qemë  (khs. Arbëreshët e Italisë, Arbëreshët e Greqisë dhe Shtetin e Arbërit), kurse sot .
Dhe, siç mund ta shihet nga format greke  <--  dhe truke , madje dhe sllave  <-- , falë metatezës së njohur të likuideve a - r > r - a, forma pa rotacizëm del më e vjetër.
Bota sot, vërtet. na quan Albanian, por kam frikë se nuk duhet shumë të krenohemi, sepse rrënja *alb- 'i bardhë' lidhet më shumë me majat me borë, me njerëzit alpin. Këtu e kanë burimin edhe malet Alpe, albuminat, etj., kurse fjala , siç mund të shihet nga togfjalëshi , vetëm i toskërishtes, lidhet më shumë me fushë. Zgjidh e merr!

----------

